# Incase you were not paying attention.



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ask what kinda call this guy uses.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would say his own voice


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup. And pretty darn good too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Not that it means anything but, I'm impressed.

I don't understand the pacing and jumping around the fellas do though. Can someone explain?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very impressed also, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, they are putting everything they got into it, thats it !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is impressive. Wonder if he has any recordings of his calling. I think that would be great to put on a foxpro.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I thought it might have something to do with making the sounds more audible to all the judges and spectators. Man was I off.

Sensible me wants to give more points to the guy who hides under the table and plays some awesome sounds.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wouldnt do him much good calling though, unless he wore a bunny suit, lol


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Lol that might scare the coyote...a 200 hundred pound bunny!!


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

The only positive I see in using my existing calls is that their food bill is a lot smaller than this one would cost me.
I loved that last sequence! Paints a picture in your mind.


----------

